# M36 Jackson WW2-era tank destroyer- Canadian service?



## CougarKing (28 Aug 2014)

Anyone familiar with armoured history of the Second World War would know that the Canadian Army used M10 Achilles tank destroyers in Europe during that time. 

Still, does anyone here know if the Canadian Army used the successor tank destroyer called M36 Jackson? I did an exhaustive search on this site as well as  on other sites, but to no avail. 

It does say the following on wikipedia entry for the M36 Jackson, but not all wiki entries are reliable, as we all know:



> Operators:
> 
> USA: US Army Main Operator
> Bosnia: Bosnian Army used them as part of the Balkan Wars of the 1990s
> ...



Given the need to maintain commonality with the British Army when it came to using the same equipment at the time, wouldn't it be strange that the Jackson was used by the Canadian Army and not by the Brits? That's another reason why I am reluctant to believe what the wiki entry says.

Anyone who has information that could further shed light on this would be a great help.  

(A picture of an M36, which is similar in profile to Sherman tanks.)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Aug 2014)

First I have heard about it. It's possible it took part in post-war trials in Canada


----------



## McG (28 Aug 2014)

I believe the pacific force that was being built at war's end was intended to have more in common with the US as compared to the European theatre.  Could we have had this vehicle with the intent of using it against Japan?


----------



## MilEME09 (29 Aug 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> I believe the pacific force that was being built at war's end was intended to have more in common with the US as compared to the European theatre.  Could we have had this vehicle with the intent of using it against Japan?



Perfectly possible, Remember that the original plan for Operation Downfall (invasion of the Japanese home islands) had handed Canada the Objective of Tokyo, and perhaps the War Department of the time wanted as much in common with the US as possible for reason of spare parts and replacement vehicles.


----------



## Lightguns (29 Aug 2014)

No, I do not think so, it may have been scheduled as part of the Pacific Force but the training was not that far advanced by the August 1945, they were still collecting volunteers.   M36 was the latest and greatest US Army TD, we did not use in Europe at all, we never had any in Korea and it is highly unlikely that we even seen the inside of one anytime between.  I got a set of books from 1945 on Canuck equipment it is not there at all.  Our post war TD was the 17 pounder replaced by the 106 Recoiless replaced by TOW, although we flirted ENTAC but no TD on tracks or wheels til M150 (TOW on an M113).

Likely someone saw pictures of Canadians with captured Yugo M36s in FYR and assumed.


----------



## CougarKing (29 Aug 2014)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> No, I do not think so, it may have been scheduled as part of the Pacific Force but the training was not that far advanced by the August 1945, they were still collecting volunteers.   M36 was the latest and greatest US Army TD, we did not use in Europe at all, we never had any in Korea and it is highly unlikely that we even seen the inside of one anytime between. * I got a set of books from 1945 on Canuck equipment it is not there at all.*  Our post war TD was the 17 pounder replaced by the 106 Recoiless replaced by TOW, although we flirted ENTAC but no TD on tracks or wheels til M150 (TOW on an M113).
> 
> Likely someone saw pictures of Canadians with captured Yugo M36s in FYR and assumed.



Lightguns,

Thanks for your feedback. Do you mind citing which books on Canadian equipment you meant above?

Discussion at another forum where I posted on the same topic seems to suggest that at least one M36 was used for evaluation/testing though.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Sep 2014)

I posted on tanknet and did not find anything new in this regard, even the what happened to the M10's we took to Korea is not known for sure.


----------

